# tire sizes



## aljolyn (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a massey 1030, 4wd in which the rear rims rotted out. I could only find used rims that came with tires from a dealer. Bought them and put them on. Apparently the tires I bought were from a newer tractor as the diameter was different effecting the gear ratio on the 4wd (binding gears). The old tires are 13.6-16, the new tires are 13.6-16.1. My question is can I put the old tires on the new rims? Will the.1 in the tire size be that much of a difference?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You might try calling a tractor tire shop and see if they could try mounting them. It might be a tight fit but they just might be able to do it. The problem might be getting the tire beads to seat fully. If they use plenty of tire lube, it just might work. I think I would try this before I bought new tires.


----------

